# Audi TT



## trincajordan

Hey all I'm new here still getting too grips with everything i'm looking at purchasing a TT so any advice with this would be great, Looking for a TT made before 2010 it must have a turbo and preferably 2.0 litre or if the 2.0 litre's don't have one 1.8 looking to get rid of my civic and make an upgrade and hopefully find a good tt they are stunning wanna kit one out turbo for the Dump valve ( blow off valve ) once again, Thanks and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Delta4

If you are not a wind up merchant you are doing a good impression of one.


----------



## trincajordan

Delta4 said:


> If you are not a wind up merchant you are doing a good impression of one.


Well im new here and don't know much about audi so im hardly being a wind up merchant👍


----------



## Delta4

Fair enough, it's easy to see why no one else has responded to your opening post, all TT's have a turbo and only an idiot fits a blow off valve to one, it would make sense for you to do some research on a mk2 TT before buying one


----------



## BlackTipReefShark

petrol
Quattro
automatic


----------



## trincajordan

BlackTipReefShark said:


> petrol
> Quattro
> automatic


Hey, any ideas if the 2.0 litre tfsi petrol has a turbo for dump valve, I'm liking the look of them thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome 😁
As for all TTs having a turbo that is incorrect the 3.2 in it turbo charged


----------



## trincajordan

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome 😁
> As for all TTs having a turbo that is incorrect the 3.2 in it turbo charged


Any ideas ideas if the 2.0 tt tfsi is turbo'd got my eyes on that one😊


----------



## YELLOW_TT

trincajordan said:


> Any ideas ideas if the 2.0 tt tfsi is turbo'd got my eyes on that one😊


Yes the 2.0 TFSI is turbo charged


----------



## trincajordan

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yes the 2.0 TFSI is turbo charged


Thanks for the help much appreciated!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Welcome to the forum! 
Here's a good post with lots of great information and links for various topics geared specifically for the new or potential MK2 TT owner -








FAQ - Mk2 Coupe & Roadster New User Information


Intended for new and potential Mk2 TT owners, these posts will provide you with some really good information on both the Coupe and Roadster to help you with topics such as factory specs, available options, potential mechanical or engine issues. As with any used car be sure to investigate the...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## DraymondRT

Welcome! Update us when you got one


----------



## trincajordan

DraymondRT said:


> Welcome! Update us when you got one


Will do, will be getting the 2.0 tfsi petrol manual in jan how reliable are they any ideas and further down the line gonna be kitting one out hoping its got a wide range of modifications


----------



## DraymondRT

trincajordan said:


> Will do, will be getting the 2.0 tfsi petrol manual in jan how reliable are they any ideas and further down the line gonna be kitting one out hoping its got a wide range of modifications


Alright! Good luck and enjoy the forums


----------

